# UUConfigFile disturbing when start Windows 8.1 PC



## technetgrblog5 (Dec 16, 2017)

When I start my PC runs by Windows 8.1 and connect to the modem. The UUConfigFile saying parse error shows window like below. I have to exit the window from task manager otherwise it is not ended. I can not work on the pc because of it.

It was not at the early time when I gave the setup. But 3 months later it was started to show the CMU updater at starting of the pc in the desktop. 

Can somebody tell me what should I do now?


----------

